# Can I use a Thermopro thermometer while frying turkey?



## Faarg (Nov 25, 2019)

As the title says, I'm frying a turkey this weekend and wanted to use one of my thermopro thermometers -- either the 07, 08, or 22.  Does anyone know if I'll run into any issues with the probe in the turkey the whole time it is in the fryer?


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 25, 2019)

572° on the 08. Not sure  what your oil temp is usually?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 25, 2019)

That's a good question. Be curious to see if anyone has done this before. I would think the probe would go bad in 375 degree frying oil but I don't know. I always run mine 3 minutes a pound and then pull it up and check it with an instant read but inserting a probe would make things easier.


----------



## dr k (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm thinking the cable that meets the probe will get wet with bubbling oil/water vapor that will get inside the probe. Thermoworks has long probes just for this application for some of their digital therms. I don't deep fry turkey but I have an accurate long stem turkey dial therm that's easy to read for frying in a wok and have three digital therms and eight probes to leave in the food for all other applications.


----------



## Faarg (Nov 25, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> 572° on the 08. Not sure  what your oil temp is usually?



Didn't think that it would be able to go that high.  I've used in the oven at 400 degrees without issues.  So the temp wasn't the major issue.  Rather, as 

 SmokinVOLfan
 noted, my concern is it being submerged in liquid.  I'm tempted to sacrifice the 07 to see what happens.


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 25, 2019)

They do on their site also have high temp probes that range up to 2000°. I don't think I would take the chance leaving in with the standards. Like dr k said, probably get wet.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2019)

Faarg said:


> Didn't think that it would be able to go that high.  I've used in the oven at 400 degrees without issues.  So the temp wasn't the major issue.  Rather, as
> 
> SmokinVOLfan
> noted, my concern is it being submerged in liquid.  I'm tempted to sacrifice the 07 to see what happens.




Might not be much of an educational test. Could get away with it once, and not the next time.
I personally wouldn't try it, but I would never wash out my MES with a garden hose, like some do.

Bear


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 25, 2019)

The upgraded replacement probe for Therm Pro lists the following
High-Temperature, Waterproof and Easy to Clean] IP7waterproof, Probe and Wire can with stand up to 716°F(380°C). The tip of the probe tube can be run under a tap or cleaned with a damp rag.​
DIIK

I'm with 

 dr k
 on the side of caution.
I have a long stem dial that came with my fryer and is pretty close to accurate.
I don't fry (or even eat) turkey.
I like the long stem to probe other meats and keep my hand away from the grease.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 26, 2019)

Faarg said:


> Didn't think that it would be able to go that high.  I've used in the oven at 400 degrees without issues.  So the temp wasn't the major issue.  Rather, as
> 
> SmokinVOLfan
> noted, my concern is it being submerged in liquid.  I'm tempted to sacrifice the 07 to see what happens.



When are you doing it? I am smoking two and frying one on thanksgiving. Got some older probes for my TP20 that I wouldn't mind to sacrifice with the fryer.


----------



## Faarg (Nov 26, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> When are you doing it? I am smoking two and frying one on thanksgiving. Got some older probes for my TP20 that I wouldn't mind to sacrifice with the fryer.



Things are up in the air but I'm looking at doing it Friday but it could be Thanksgiving Thursday.  If you end up doing it, I'd be interested to hear the results.  Although, as 

 Bearcarver
 noted, one test may not mean that it works.  But I do have the extra probe as well to test it out.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 26, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> The upgraded replacement probe for Therm Pro lists the following
> High-Temperature, Waterproof and Easy to Clean] IP7waterproof, Probe and Wire can with stand up to 716°F(380°C). The tip of the probe tube can be run under a tap or cleaned with a damp rag.​DIIK




LOL---They're being a little Tricky there. What they're saying is:
#1 Probe & Wire can withstand up to 716 °F.
#2 The "Tip" of the probe can be run under a tap or cleaned with a damp cloth.

Bear


----------

